# Man Up



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

C'MON LADYBUGS..........MAN UP :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Is that maniac with the microphone gonna help you find it when you whack it into the woods. Man Up Sure!


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

to me all golf balls are the same.

well except for worn out ones.

but i play with a lot of cheap ones


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ Definitely not the case ^^ Just the difference between a Pro V1 and a Pro V1x is huge to me. You'll notice the difference more as you learn how ball spin affects your shots, if you ever play with a ball not from Target or Wal-Mart 

I signed up for a test sleeve of these balls. I'm not too excited, but kind of intrigued to see how they perform compared to the new Pro V1x.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

King said:


> to me all golf balls are the same.
> 
> well except for worn out ones.
> 
> but i play with a lot of cheap ones


Hey,

Sorry but I beg to disagree on this.

For example, Callaway golf ball tend to fly zigzag when it's on air, while Titleist ball fly dead straight, and distance.

Nike, Pinnacle & Dunlop fly straight too.

But brands like Wilson, Precept are better just kept in the store shelf.


----------

